# Paint Creek



## Crafty One! (Jun 12, 2012)

Anybody know if they are catching any crappie? If the recent rain if it is muddy? Any info is appreciated!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Don't know about the fishing but I was by there yesterday and you could see the muddy water flowing down the lake toward the dam area. It was really clear up to about 3 ft vis before that mud rolled in so im sure with the mixing it will still be fishable in some places.


----------



## Crafty One! (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jrfish37 (Dec 19, 2011)

Slow fishing water very muddy 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Crafty One! (Jun 12, 2012)

I drove by it today, probably will take 3-4 days to clear up!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Crafty One! (Jun 12, 2012)

Any updates on the water clarity?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## timjr (Jul 23, 2009)

We bass fished sunday and monday.18 boats for our club tournament on sunday with 1 fish weighed in. Pot tournament monday night 10 boats or so and 0 fish weighed in. Water was very dirty, maybe 2 inches of visibility. Water was between 60 and 65 degrees on main lake depending on where you were, up paint creek it was down to 56 degrees. I did see some crappie caught in the cove by the spillway.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Crafty One! (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info timjr! Hopefully it clears up by Thursday, but with the rain coming who knows! Thanks again.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Crafty One! (Jun 12, 2012)

How is the water looking?is it disable?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Crafty One! (Jun 12, 2012)

Crafty One! said:


> How is the water looking?is it fishable?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine





Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

timjr said:


> We bass fished sunday and monday.18 boats for our club tournament on sunday with 1 fish weighed in. Pot tournament monday night 10 boats or so and 0 fish weighed in. Water was very dirty, maybe 2 inches of visibility. Water was between 60 and 65 degrees on main lake depending on where you were, up paint creek it was down to 56 degrees. I did see some crappie caught in the cove by the spillway.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Didn't PC go to a 2 under/2 over 12" limit?!?!?! 18 boats/1 fish, 10 boats/0 fish? Wow. Thats tough fishin...



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 1bowhntr (Mar 17, 2011)

at paint creek there is no 12 in. min. it is strickly 2 under 15 and 2 over the monday night pot tournament they set a rule that theythey have to be aleast 12 in. to be weighed in


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

1bowhntr said:


> at paint creek there is no 12 in. min. it is strickly 2 under 15 and 2 over the monday night pot tournament they set a rule that theythey have to be aleast 12 in. to be weighed in


Ok, wasn't sure if they changed the slot length either. I bet it will take some getting used to fishing a 2/2 lake. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

1bowhntr said:


> at paint creek there is no 12 in. min. it is strickly 2 under 15 and 2 over the monday night pot tournament they set a rule that theythey have to be aleast 12 in. to be weighed in


This is where im curious....does that mean if its a team tourny each partner is allowed 2/2 correct? So team tournys can still be 5 fish?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

ostbucks98 said:


> This is where im curious....does that mean if its a team tourny each partner is allowed 2/2 correct? So team tournys can still be 5 fish?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Doubt it. It will be 4 fish limit per boat. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

